

PS3 finally properly hacked? - ulvund
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/23/ps3-finally-properly-hacked/

======
nzmsv
Original post: [http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/hello-hypervisor-im-
ge...](http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/hello-hypervisor-im-geohot.html)

------
ippisl
This could make big screen HD video-conferencing\telepresence available for
cheap in the living room.

------
pmichaud
Forgive my ignorance, but what practical purpose does this serve? Is it just
to be able to use a PS3 for something else like a render farm, or does it
affect how games can be played?

~~~
nzmsv
Sony advertised Linux support on the older PS3 (the new slim model removed
this feature). But even then there was no access to the GPU (Sony was afraid
people would make homebrew games). This made is impossible to get even things
like video playback working acceptably.

With the hypervisor out of the picture, a real, uncrippled Linux system is
possible on the PS3.

------
nobosh
Time will tell.

------
rwmj
Excellent news, if true I might buy one.

------
kierank
The incentive to hack it was much less since Linux was mostly available
anyway.

